# LUL Highgate station - 2008/9



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All

These pictures were taken over the course of two visits, the former Highgate station on the northern line is a surface station but with double running tunnels to the north and south of the station.

LUL started serving the station in 1941, using new platforms in tunnels beneath the surface station. The platforms of the surface station remain, but were last used in 1954, and the section of the line through them to Finsbury Park was lifted by 1972. One of the original 1867 station buildings still exists, and is in use as a private house.

Enjoy.............

This is the "modern" station.







And just across from it is the old station building.






These are the running tunnels to the north of the station, on our first visit we were unable to get access to these (problem with keys)






But on the second visit with the correct keys and a little brute force....











We were also able to get in to the south side running tunnels as well.











Well thats about it for Highgate station and tunnels there are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so if you want more head on over to - 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663500845156

Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

Another interesting post. Those tunnels are in good condition.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2016)

Not seen pictures from inside these tunnels before
Interesting stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 16, 2016)

Ah wow! Ive been here twice last year and those tunnels are sealed now as bats live there and are protected. Nice to see these pics though from years ago. loving these


----------

